# Tren Extreme & Ah89 Review



## zombul (Jun 20, 2008)

Gonna run these on a cut starting Monday. I know ACL'S Tren is a good product and I want to keep strength on this cycle. I have training and Cardio in order and I'll keep you posted.AH 89 is ACL'S Winstrol "type supp". I have a friend who's tried them and had great results.
  Gonna do HIIT and a P/RR/S workout routine.

American Cellular Labs: Nutrition Supplements for the Serious Athlete
American Cellular Labs: Nutrition Supplements for the Serious Athlete


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 20, 2008)

I will be watching


----------



## quark (Jun 21, 2008)

zombul said:


> Gonna run these on a cut starting Monday. I know ACL'S Tren is a good product and I want to keep strength on this cycle. I have training and Cardio in order and I'll keep you posted.AH 89 is ACL'S Winstrol "type supp". I have a friend who's tried them and had great results.
> Gonna do HIIT and a P/RR/S workout routine.
> 
> American Cellular Labs: Nutrition Supplements for the Serious Athlete
> American Cellular Labs: Nutrition Supplements for the Serious Athlete



Holy crap did you really pay $100 a bottle? Wow. I'm interested in how your cycle goes too!


----------



## zombul (Jun 23, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Holy crap did you really pay $100 a bottle? Wow. I'm interested in how your cycle goes too!



 No being a distributor I got it MUCH cheaper than that and will post some results today.Been taking since Sat but havn't worked out.I feel damn good though.


----------



## zombul (Jun 25, 2008)

Couple days in and I am really liking this stuff. I didn't expect it to hit for a week or 2 but I have just felt stronger and had goods workout the last two days. Its still too soon to give a fair evaluation of the overall quality of the products but so far so good.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 25, 2008)

What type of supports are you running on this? What type of pct do you have planned? Are you upping your water intake on this cycle and if so about how much are you consuming a day? Looks like a interesting cycle I will be following


----------



## zombul (Jun 25, 2008)

Water has increased drastically. I am also using NAC as support and have RYR and CoQ10 available.Trying to avoid drying out to much but have taurine available for cramps and potassium as well.
  Have several pct options on hand.I may go w IDS PCT tabs because they seem very popular around the gym here. I also have Nolva if I feel necessarry at the end of the cycle but I am going to evaluate that as the time approaches.Have them both available just havn't decided on which.
  I am going to play w this cycle and may bridge it into Tren and ProMagnon.


----------



## zombul (Jun 26, 2008)

As expected this is deffinately drying me out.I drink water until I feel bloated and then I'm dry again.Yesterday was my off lifting day but thought I would let you know I am running a fairly clean cycle. I could have put something better together but this is roughly the diet that I'm using along w the cycle.I'll use yesterdays for example

 Approx 8:15a
 Dymatize Elite Oats and More (I love this stuff)

Approx noon
3 grilled chicken breast(small)
and about 1.5 cups brown rice

Approx 2:30p
Cytosport Pure Protein Shake(good for about 40g protein)

Approx 5:30p
Had a burger Very lean ground beef.

 Again I am giving it a fair go and doing cardio about 3 times a weed on top of my lifting.Diet vary's but this is basically my normal eating habits
anyway.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 26, 2008)

Very well planned out cycle looks real good I am interested in how this works for you


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 26, 2008)

yay for vaguely researched products more expensive and less effective than testosterone.


----------



## zombul (Jun 26, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> yay for vaguely researched products more expensive and less effective than testosterone.



 May be vaguely researched but it wasn't expensive for me as I mentioned in the thread earlier    Alot of people are curious about PH's and I have access to alot of things because I work at a gym so I try and inform people. And if the results were good enough some people would pay that for it and thats the point of threads like this one.Everything was vaguely researched at one time, I'm just not waiting for someone to do the work for me.
  May be a waste and may not.Time will tell then I'll try something else!


----------



## zombul (Jun 30, 2008)

I am very dry even though I drink a small pond every day.Also find HIIT very difficult to do while on this. Lower back pumps are setting in a little. Gonna try some taurine.


----------



## zombul (Jul 3, 2008)

I have felt the positive effects of this cycle fade I think. I cant drink enough water and really can't do any running because of the lower back pump.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 3, 2008)

Has the taurine not helped at all?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 3, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> yay for vaguely researched products more expensive and less effective than testosterone.




Please if you have nothing good to say or productive say nothing. Please take your endless bitching somewhere else it is getting real old real fast


----------



## zombul (Jul 3, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Has the taurine not helped at all?



  I was distracted and didn't get it until yesterday.Also this is hell on the libido, that is sometimes the worst part.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 3, 2008)

zombul said:


> I was distracted and didn't get it until yesterday.Also this is hell on the libido, that is sometimes the worst part.




Lack of libido can really s*ck


----------



## zombul (Jul 7, 2008)

Still dry as hell and feel bloated all the time.This may be the last week i run this cycle.I will probably PCT afterwards.


----------



## zombul (Jul 7, 2008)

Gonna use this for PCT

IDS Post Cycle 60 Tabs


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 7, 2008)

Let me know how that pct works for you. I have heard of it but have not really seen many logs on it. Are you going to have a SERM on hand?


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 7, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Please if you have nothing good to say or productive say nothing. Please take your endless bitching somewhere else it is getting real old real fast



Productive?  I told him he's using a product that is a complete waste of money.  There's absolutely no reason to use such a product over something like testosterone.  You have absolutely no clue what you're talking about, and it's apparent just by reading this thread.  YOU'RE THE ONE WITH NOTHING TO CONTRIBUTE.  Do some research and come back when you aren't so naive.


----------



## nni (Jul 7, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Productive?  I told him he's using a product that is a complete waste of money.  There's absolutely no reason to use such a product over something like testosterone.  You have absolutely no clue what you're talking about, and it's apparent just by reading this thread.  YOU'RE THE ONE WITH NOTHING TO CONTRIBUTE.  Do some research and come back when you aren't so naive.



one is legal, one isnt.


----------



## zombul (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes I do have a SERM on hand but am trying the PCT Tabs because several friends swear by them.I am very curious about how good they really are, and it's a chance to let everyone have an unbiased opinion.If I don't like where it's going then I will stop PCT tabs and adddress the situation.


----------



## zombul (Jul 8, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Productive?  I told him he's using a product that is a complete waste of money.  There's absolutely no reason to use such a product over something like testosterone.  You have absolutely no clue what you're talking about, and it's apparent just by reading this thread.  YOU'RE THE ONE WITH NOTHING TO CONTRIBUTE.  Do some research and come back when you aren't so naive.



  I decided to log this because these are two PH'S that are becoming popular and thought I would give some real life no bs feedback on them.Alot of people won't use anything thats not legal or don't have access to it so they may consider Tren X.Trying to help instead of just insulting people and calling them stupid.Someone had to take Anadrol at some point when it was an unknown, I like to experiment instead of spewing regurgitated information that I THINK I know because I read about it somewhere.Talkers and doers,I'm doing.I like to know whether or not joeblow with a cool avatar knew what he was talking about when he fed me info.How do you know?Do it.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 8, 2008)

zombul said:


> Yes I do have a SERM on hand but am trying the PCT Tabs because several friends swear by them.I am very curious about how good they really are, and it's a chance to let everyone have an unbiased opinion.If I don't like where it's going then I will stop PCT tabs and adddress the situation.



Sounds like a solid plan


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 8, 2008)

zombul said:


> I like to experiment instead of spewing regurgitated information that I THINK I know because I read about it somewhere.



Good idea.  You might as well jump off a building in-order to get to the ground level, it's much quicker than an elevator or steps.  Forget what those idiots said about gravity.  After all, it's just "_regurgitated information that you think you know because you read it somewhere."
_
The product you're using is less researched, less effective, and less safe than testosterone.  The fact that you may not have a source for test does not make it a smart alternative to use something just because you can get it.  You seriously need to re-evaluate the way you think.


----------



## nni (Jul 8, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Good idea.  You might as well jump off a building in-order to get to the ground level, it's much quicker than an elevator or steps.  Forget what those idiots said about gravity.  After all, it's just "_regurgitated information that you think you know because you read it somewhere."
> _
> The product you're using is less researched, less effective, and less safe than testosterone.  The fact that you may not have a source for test does not make it a smart alternative to use something just because you can get it.  You seriously need to re-evaluate the way you think.



i would suggest the same to you. test is simply not an option to some people. suggesting it as one is not reasonable. bash the product all you want, but when you bring up test the argument is basically over.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 8, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Good idea.  You might as well jump off a building in-order to get to the ground level, it's much quicker than an elevator or steps.  Forget what those idiots said about gravity.  After all, it's just "_regurgitated information that you think you know because you read it somewhere."
> _
> The product you're using is less researched, less effective, and less safe than testosterone.  The fact that you may not have a source for test does not make it a smart alternative to use something just because you can get it.  You seriously need to re-evaluate the way you think.


----------



## zombul (Jul 9, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Good idea.  You might as well jump off a building in-order to get to the ground level, it's much quicker than an elevator or steps.  Forget what those idiots said about gravity.  After all, it's just "_regurgitated information that you think you know because you read it somewhere."
> _
> The product you're using is less researched, less effective, and less safe than testosterone.  The fact that you may not have a source for test does not make it a smart alternative to use something just because you can get it.  You seriously need to re-evaluate the way you think.



  I'm going to try not take that as an attack personally on me. I NEVER said I didn't have access to a source which is irrelevant, I said some people don't and some people would rather not break the law or take a chane on getting cought.If you don't like the thread then stay out of it. Your bitching is childish and unprovoked by me. What is the purpose? This is being done to give people some fair answers and you have to taint it with 6 year old analogies like _why don you jump off a wall_. This is the "supplement" forum so expect to read about supps.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 9, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Good idea.  You might as well jump off a building in-order to get to the ground level, it's much quicker than an elevator or steps.  Forget what those idiots said about gravity.  After all, it's just "_regurgitated information that you think you know because you read it somewhere."
> _
> The product you're using is less researched, less effective, and less safe than testosterone.  The fact that you may not have a source for test does not make it a smart alternative to use something just because you can get it.  You seriously need to re-evaluate the way you think.



You seriously need to re-evaluate if you are here to provide anything positive or just to bitch and bash products


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 10, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> You seriously need to re-evaluate if you are here to provide anything positive or just to bitch and bash products



I've never seen a board with a supplement section that so opently embraces stupidity.  Nearly everyone in this thread is telling this guy to use something that's inefficient compared to its side effects, vaguely researched, and not as cost effective as other things he could be using.


----------



## nni (Jul 10, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I've never seen a board with a supplement section that so opently embraces stupidity.  Nearly everyone in this thread is telling this guy to use something that's inefficient compared to its side effects, vaguely researched, and not as cost effective as other things he could be using.



im not saying its the best product, in fact i think there are better otc steroids to use, i just have a pet peeve with people using the old "get test" argument. there is a major difference between an illegal compound and an otc steroid. for example if someone asked for a mood enhancer you wouldnt say "smoke weed" (you might  ) as you know it is illegal and not what is being discussed.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 10, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I've never seen a board with a supplement section that so opently embraces stupidity.  Nearly everyone in this thread is telling this guy to use something that's inefficient compared to its side effects, vaguely researched, and not as cost effective as other things he could be using.




Simple answer for you if it is that bad LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zombul (Jul 11, 2008)

This is the last day of this prticular cycle I think and I will pct tomorrow.


----------



## Nate K (Jul 11, 2008)

what a shitty review.
you didn't post dosages or anything


----------



## zombul (Jul 11, 2008)

Nate K said:


> what a shitty review.
> you didn't post dosages or anything



 As reccomended on the bottle no more or less.I assumed that would be self explanatory.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 11, 2008)

Let us know how the pct goes. Overall how would you rate this stack?


----------



## zombul (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't want to rate it until after pct.I know sometimes with a cut you really dont notice until you start getting water back into those dehydrated muscles.I will give my honest _opinion_ good or bad with no bias soon.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 11, 2008)

zombul said:


> I don't want to rate it until after pct.I know sometimes with a cut you really dont notice until you start getting water back into those dehydrated muscles.I will give my honest _opinion_ good or bad with no bias soon.




Sounds good bro


----------



## Smoke (Jul 12, 2008)

zombul said:


> I don't want to rate it until after pct.I know sometimes with a cut you really dont notice until you start getting water back into those dehydrated muscles.I will give my honest _opinion_ good or bad with no bias soon.



The wait is killin me lol...i wanna know now haha


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 12, 2008)

Smoke said:


> The wait is killin me lol...i wanna know now haha



I know but what he is doing is right it is best to wait till after pct to give a better judgement on the cycle


----------



## zombul (Jul 13, 2008)

Smoke said:


> The wait is killin me lol...i wanna know now haha



  Alot of the time these cut cycles have you so dry you cant see anything has happened.I like the muscle to rehydrate to have the full mirror effect.I should have ran the cycle a little longer but just wanted to get an idea of how good the two products would be. I am running IDS PCT TABS for pct for now.

IDS Post Cycle 60 Tabs


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 14, 2008)

Let us know how that pct goes I sure wish I knew what this was



Proprietary Post Cycle Blend  490 mg


----------



## zombul (Jul 14, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Let us know how that pct goes I sure wish I knew what this was
> 
> 
> 
> Proprietary Post Cycle Blend  490 mg



 Yeah me too.I wonder if IDS has changed whats actually in the pct tabs after the whole ripped tabs and mass tabs thing. I wonder if there was more to them than meets the eye.


----------



## zombul (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I have been on PCT for about 5 days now and I really think I am starting to see some results from the three weeks cutting on these two.I am actually happy enough that I wish I would have ran it the entire cycle now    This is a cycle I WILL run again and have to give these two a very good review and will keep you updated on finalized results.


  I havn't looked for an equivalent to the AH 89 but here is a Tren equal to what I was taking Xtreme Tren-X 100 TABS(IN STOCK)


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 16, 2008)

Excellent news glad you seeing results keep us updated


----------



## zombul (Jul 18, 2008)

I am postive now I should not have stopped because the results after 3 weeks I am really beginning to see in the mirror. Pct is going seemingly well but PCT Tabs are still in question,I am not noticing some of the effects that people have told me about with the pct tabs and wonder now even more if the formula has maybe changed?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 18, 2008)

zombul said:


> I am postive now I should not have stopped because the results after 3 weeks I am really beginning to see in the mirror. Pct is going seemingly well but PCT Tabs are still in question,I am not noticing some of the effects that people have told me about with the pct tabs and wonder now even more if the formula has maybe changed?





I am still wondering what the formula is


----------



## zombul (Jul 19, 2008)

I am really beginning to wonder if when the Mass Tabs and stuff were pulled if they didn't pull an ingredient out of PCT Tabs. I have a guy at the gym who swears the ones he just bought are not as good as the ones he used b4.


----------



## zombul (Jul 22, 2008)

So my final verdict is that Tren and AH89 are very effective for cutting just based on the mirror after the cycle and pct tabs are not my first choice of otc pct in the future.
 Note I didn't see the results really until after the cycle was over.And I am not running down PCT tabs they are ok but not "special" by no means.I will run this cycle again most likely at some point.


----------



## zombul (Jul 30, 2008)

zombul said:


> So my final verdict is that Tren and AH89 are very effective for cutting just based on the mirror after the cycle and pct tabs are not my first choice of otc pct in the future.
> Note I didn't see the results really until after the cycle was over.And I am not running down PCT tabs they are ok but not "special" by no means.I will run this cycle again most likely at some point.



 I pulled this thread back up only to give pct tabs their due. As I mentioned in the OTC thread I think I jumped the gun on these.I think for an OTC they were pretty good and after coming off them realise that now. I would reccomend them to try for an OTC PCT.


----------

